# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Ndue Shyti, krijues i përsosur i muzikës popullore

## StormAngel

Sulejman Sula

Ndue Shyti, Artist i Popullit, personaliteti më popullor, bir dhe nder i rrethit të Pukës, instrumentist dhe krijues i përkryer në muzikën popullore, ku çiftelia është bërë magjike me lojën e saj, ku në orkestër veglat e muzikës popullore harmonizohen aq mirë saqë së bashku prodhojnë simfoni në realitetin e kohës.
Shtysën për ti rënë çiftelisë ai e mori nga fshati Gojan i Madh i bregut të lumit Fan i madh, ku lindi e kaloi rininë. Këtu në çdo shtëpi ndodhet një çifteli me motivin e moçëm bashkë me njeriun  kënga e vallja dhe melodia e gurës popullore. Çiftelinë e mësoi duke imituar fillimisht instrumentistët më të dalluar të fshatit. Si idhull kishte instrumentin më të shquar Gjin Shkoza. Kjo ishte shkolla e parë e muzikës. Duke kaluar ditët dhe muajt, duart ju stërvitën, ato binin lirshëm, jepnin tinguj e melodi me diçka të veçantë nga vetja. Nga interpretimi i shkëlqyer dhe mbi të tjerët kaloi tek krijimtaria e vet, veçmas nga të tjerët. Talenti, pasioni, vullneti që i kishte me bollëk, si trinom të suksesit, e futën në rrugën e ngjitjes. Atë e frymëzoi natyra e mrekullueshme e trevës, popullsia e saj, vetë jeta me plot kuptim e motivacione. Kudo që interpretonte sillte tinguj e melodi të padëgjuara, larg arkaizmit dhe monotonisë. Personalitete të muzikës vërenin një meteor në interpretim dhe krijimtari. Në vitin 1966, bëri turneun e parë jashtë vendit në Kinë, ku u admirua për interpretim të jashtëzakonshëm. Në vitin 1968 punon në Pallatin e Kulturës Pukë. Nga ky mjedis pune e krijimtarie shanset u hapën. Bashkëpunonte me instrumentistë, këngëtarë e valltarë të rrethit e vendit, debatonte me specialistë të muzikës për novacione të reja etj. Tashmë, talenti ishte një realitet, një protagonist klasi me krijimtari të bollshme. Me vullnet të jashtëzakonshëm punonte si rrallë kush. Reputacioni i tij po ngjitej në maja të larta. Punonte e drejtonte në disa plane, perfeksiononte lojën me veglat e tjera si sharki, dy lloje bilbili, zumare dhe fyelli me forma të ndryshme, vazhdonte punën krijuese mbështetur në folkun pukjan e më gjerë, vrojtonte, përzgjedhte, inkurajonte talentet e reja, strukturonte me instrument grupin orkestral dhe, njëherësh luante vetë me disa instrumente e dirigjonte grupin orkestral. Gjithçka ia dedikonte qëllimit: të arrijë përsosmërinë. Për këto arritje në vitin 1969 u vlerësua Artist i Merituar. Në ansamblin popullor Puka u arrit që grupi të ketë tetë instrumenta me prirje shtimin e tyre. Përveç çiftelisë hyri sharkia, lahuta, fyelli, bilbili, zumarja me dy pipza, gajdja me rrashiq dhe gjethja. Kjo arritje u vlerësua si punë krijuese në muzikën popullore.
Mirëpritja mbarëpopullore e inkurajoi për më tej. Provoi me sukses pasurimin e orkestrës, duke futur për ritëm daullen, fizarmonikën e në sinkron bëri të përfshihej edhe kitara. Koncertet e dhëna treguan se struktura e regjistruar dhe interpretimi janë prefekte. Artisti i pangopur dhe ambicioz, me metodikë të mirëfilltë shkencore e kaloi orkestrën me vegla të temperuara, duke shoqëruar me shumë sukses brenda e jashtë vendit këngëtarë shumë të njohur të muzikës popullore. Kulminacionin orkestral e ka arritur në koncertin ndërkombëtar jubilar në vitin 1979, ku numri i interpretuesve rekor ishte 104 vetë. Në sinkron ishin mbi 30 çifteli, ku 6 prej tyre i interpretonin femra. Koncerti kishte përmbajtje muzikore e dinamizëm të paparë. Madje u vlerësua si asnjëherë përsosmëria e grupit dhe gjenialiteti krijues i Ndue Shytit, i cili duke shkëlqyer si magji e vërtetë bëri epokë. Ky novacion i dha vlerën më të lartë Artist i Popullit në vitin 1979. Ai krijoi profilin e tij muzikor. Novacioni qëndron në përkryerjen e mjeshtrisë në çifteli e shumë vegla të tjera, duke u akorduar me instrumente të tjera jashtë traditës e duke arritur në simfoni me orkestracionin e kompletuar. Si artist ishte shumëdimensional, interpretues në pesë vegla, krijues dhe dirigjues në orkestrën më të madhe të muzikës popullore. Puna me orkestrën për të ishte gjithçka. Në mënyrën më skrupuloze jepej i tëri. Ka marrë pjesë në të gjitha festivalet folklorike, ku është nderuar me çmimet më të larta. Me ansamblin Puka, ka marrë çmim në festivalin kombëtar, po kështu dhe dekoratën Urdhri N.Frashëri Klasi I. Ai ka shkëlqyer kudo jashtë atdheut, duke rritur vlerat e kombit me muzikën që ka përcjellë. Ku është ftuar ansambli i këngëve e valleve popullore, etj. ka qenë edhe mjeshtri ynë. Në turne e festivale në disa vende si Francë, Norvegji, Turqi, Kinë, Vjenë, Lana, Kamboxhia, Amerikë, etj. Turne ka bërë me ansamblin Puka Dajti, grupin e valleve tropojane, etj.
Me shumë mbresa artistike i ka lënë Dizhoni, ku juria i dha çmimin gjigant Gjerdani i Artë, në mes shumë e shumë grupeve me famë. Në Itali, trioja me ajkën e artistëve të kombit, Gaqo Çako (muzikë klasike), Vaçe Zela (muzikë e lehtë) dhe Ndue Shyti (muzikë popullore) u vlerësuan maksimalisht si interpretues të kulminacioneve shqiptare. Tashmë artisti Ndue Shyti është në moshën 70-vjeçare dhe në një gjendje të rënduar shëndetësore.Tashmë artisti ka merak se e gjithë kjo trashëgimi muzikore mund të humbasë, si pasojë e një komercializmi të tepruar të muzikës popullore shqiptare. Do të ishte mirë që ti kushtohej sadopak vëmendje këtij artisti të madh dhe trashëgimisë që ai ka lënë në muzikën shqiptare tradicionale.

----------


## Big Blue

O prej njaj shpati,
o kur o ti lshova o syte,
un ti pashooooo,
o rruezat o nan fyyyyte,

o kur ti pash,
o rruezat o nan fyyyte,
o kam cue doreeeeen,
allti ooo me qiiite.

Ndue Shyti
Burr fistar dhe uratues i madh.

----------

